

Desert Island HN Discs - jgrahamc

The BBC has a programme called &quot;Desert Island Discs&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Desert_Island_Discs) where a well known person is asked to choose 8 pieces of music, a book and a &#x27;luxury item&#x27; that they&#x27;d select if they were marooned on a desert island.<p>If I were such a person I&#x27;d take Horowitz and Hill&#x27;s Art of Electronics (I won&#x27;t bore you with the musical choices).<p>What would you take? And what would you want to listen to?
======
arh68
How would you build any electronics on a desert island? Seems odd to me. It's
like bringing TAOCP without a computer.

I'd give up any luxury (probably a guitar) just for a big stack of 8.5x11" and
some pens. The Count of Monte Cristo would be good, but I'd rather take
Infinite Jest. Electric Ladyland, In the Aeroplane, Beethoven's Piano Concerto
#5 (I can't believe anyone would want Ode to Joy), and all the Gorillaz
records.

------
davehawkins
led zeppelin

